# Visa Requirement Question



## CLportugal (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello. My wife and live in the US and are planning to move to Portugal for retirement purposes. In order to get a Portuguese visa we'll need to make an appointment with the Portuguese embassy in Washington DC and provide them with the documentation they need for approval. One of the documents they require is a "criminal record certificate" which will indicate my wife and I have not broken any laws. Does anyone know what this document is actually called and how to go about getting it? Do I go to my local police department and ask them to do a background check and provide a document indicating I'm an American citizen in good standing? Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## CLportugal (Aug 24, 2020)

I believe I found the answer to my question. I'm not permitted to post links until I have 5 or more posts, but if you search on "Identity History Summary Checks FBI" you should find the FBI site that handles these requests.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, the FBI report is what the embassy wants.


----------



## CLportugal (Aug 24, 2020)

It looks like the Portuguese embassy needs the FBI Criminal Record Check to have an apostille: "Criminal Record Certificate (for applicants older than 15), issued by the FBI; This document must be requested with an apostille."
Does anyone know how to get an apostille for the FBI document? Is this provided by the FBI or do I need to go to a local state office?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Alternatively you can submit an unopened report from the FBI. An apostille is not required if you do not open the envelope.


----------

